

Ask HN: How do you make URLs in your profile become links? - stevenj

It implies that they should: "Urls become links, except in the text field of a submission."<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc
======
allenbrunson
You don't.

Years ago, urls in profiles were indeed clickable. Then pg said that they were
being abused by spammers, so he removed that feature.

It used to be that, if you hadn't edited your profile from before pg made the
change, then your old links would remain clickable. But looking around, I see
that is no longer true. So that feature is now completely gone for everybody.

------
ColinWright
Perhaps it should say:

URLs in comments become links.

I think the document you reference is talking about submissions and comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

~~~
stevenj
Perhaps.

But it's also the "help" link that is provided when you edit the about section
in your profile.

